# Zoro vs Smoker and Vergo



## Pirao (Feb 27, 2015)

How well can Zoro do against the two VAs? 

If he loses, weakest person that allows him to win?


----------



## Venom (Feb 27, 2015)

Low or Mid Diff for the team


----------



## MrWano (Feb 27, 2015)

That edit.

Then add Sanji and they win. I think.


----------



## Amol (Feb 27, 2015)

They beat the shit out of him.
He needs someone on M3 level to stand any chance.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry guys I messed up, I meant to say Smoker and Vergo, not Sanji and Vergo.


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 27, 2015)

Vergo solos probably by his own, as Zoro said, you need superior Haki to not getting cut, and Vergo's Haki > Zoro's Haki


----------



## Luke (Feb 27, 2015)

Zoro gets absolutely destroyed.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2015)

Vergo turns into Black Jail Rapist Modo.

Smoker turns into Shower Steam, doing his job as a marine to ensure no one see's this rape. He surprises COO light Zoro and pins him down.

Vergo takes out the Behelit.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 27, 2015)

Well now that you're done with the zoro hate circlejerk can you start actually answering the 2nd question?



MrWano said:


> That edit.
> 
> Then add Sanji and they win. I think.



He doesn't need someone as strong as Sanji, IMO.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 27, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Well now that you're done with the zoro hate circlejerk can you start actually answering the 2nd question?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need someone as strong as Sanji, IMO.



Tashigi will suffice. She's just a bit under zoro so they should take this together  

On a serious note he'd need someone like Hakuba, Kyros, or Diamante to win. Cavendish can survive against Vergo with Hakuba (although he won't win) while Zoro deals with Pica. With Cavendish it's a 50/50 pending on if Pica can be isolated and beaten before Cav gets taken out. If so then Zoro/Cav take extreme diff. Kyros can undoubtedly last a bit against Vergo (although he as well won't win) but his Geppou/Soru would make things difficult. So this scenario too comes down to how fast Pica can be defeated. Diamante can hold off Pica with Bandera Army and Half Moon strikes while Zoro and Vergo have their high diff fight. Diamante should be able to hold Pica off long enough until Zoro finishes and helps end him, with the Demon Red Half Moon combo.

For a snug win he needs someone like Sanji, or a very competent VA like Momonga or something. The most important thing here is getting someone who can either play with Vergo while Zoro mid diffs Pica for an hour, or handle Pica until he handles Vergo.


----------



## trance (Feb 27, 2015)

Together, they might push him to mid difficulty.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 27, 2015)

Trance said:


> Together, they might push him to mid difficulty.



Sounds about right


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 27, 2015)

S1: Wow.
S2: Not sure, but imo at least someone stronger than Sanji.


Dr. White said:


> On a serious note he'd need someone like Hakuba



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Feb 27, 2015)

If recent trends have anything to say, vergo will just stand there like "Yeah bitch c'mon" and get cut. Smoker would put up an amazing fight with evading his blades masterfully, but smoker gonna smoker and get cut too.

In the end, Zoro would win without much damage. Zoro wins mid -high diff.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 27, 2015)

Vergo isnt soloing lol. Either one of them goes down giving Zoro mid - high mid diff.

As team they win mid - high mid diff.


----------



## Arkash (Feb 27, 2015)

Zoro mid diff at worst


----------



## Magentabeard (Feb 27, 2015)

Could go either way if Zoro rushes with his 3000 worlds technique or Asura.

Team wins high diff otherwise.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Feb 27, 2015)

Team low-mid diff
He needs Sanji


----------



## Quipchaque (Feb 27, 2015)

Marco1907 said:


> Vergo solos probably by his own, as Zoro said, you need superior Haki to not getting cut, and Vergo's Haki > Zoro's Haki



I?m afraid you?re wrong.

Zoro cutting armament specialists>Vergo smashing armament rookies.


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's make this clear.

Vergo's Haki > Pica's Haki, no one disagrees with this right ?


----------



## barreltheif (Feb 27, 2015)

The duo wins high diff.
How the fuck would Zoro get "destroyed" here?


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 27, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> The duo wins high diff.
> How the fuck would Zoro get "destroyed" here?



Zoro doesn't have enough speed or Kenbunshoku Haki to react both Vergo and Smoker at the same time IMO. Duo wins this with low-mid diff.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 27, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> The duo wins high diff.
> How the fuck would Zoro get "destroyed" here?



Because Vergo>Zoro according to some delusional fanboys


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 27, 2015)

Until Zoro cuts a mountain like this ;



Yeah, Zoro can't beat Vergo in my point of view. Law needed to cut a mountain in order to cut Vergo's superior Haki.


----------



## Luke (Feb 27, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> The duo wins high diff.
> How the fuck would Zoro get "destroyed" here?



How on earth would Zoro pose any threat to what is essentially someone a bit above Sanji and someone a good deal stronger than Sanji at the same time?


----------



## Pirao (Feb 27, 2015)

Luke said:


> How on earth would Zoro pose any threat to what is essentially someone a bit above Sanji and someone a good deal stronger than Sanji at the same time?



Who is the guy that is a good deal stronger than Sanji?


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 27, 2015)

Marco1907 said:


> Until Zoro cuts a mountain like this ;
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zoro can't beat Vergo in my point of view. Law needed to cut a mountain in order to cut Vergo's superior Haki.



Law also wanted to destroy the factory.


----------



## Magentabeard (Feb 27, 2015)

Marco1907 said:


> Law needed to cut a mountain in order to cut Vergo's superior Haki.



 No he didn't. It was clearly overkill.


----------



## Luke (Feb 27, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Who is the guy that is a good deal stronger than Sanji?



Vergo, obviously.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 27, 2015)

Luke said:


> Vergo, obviously.



Lol. Based on what, exactly? Blowing out of proportion the leg cracking sh*t?


----------



## Gohara (Feb 27, 2015)

Smoker and Vergo win with high to extremely high difficulty.  Smoker's and Vergo's speed combined with their offensive power will likely overwhelm Zoro, but his offensive power should allow him to land significant blows on them.  The weakest character who would allow Zoro's team to win is a character around Crocodile's level, IMO.


----------



## Luke (Feb 27, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Lol. Based on what, exactly? Blowing out of proportion the leg cracking sh*t?



When someone cracks their opponent's leg with a single kick without even being in their strongest form, they are a good deal stronger than their opponent. 

It's not hard to understand.


----------



## Typhon (Feb 27, 2015)

I... I'm done this week. The Zoro wank is insane


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 27, 2015)

Luke said:


> When someone cracks their opponent's leg with a single kick without even being in their strongest form, they are a good deal stronger than their opponent.
> 
> It's not hard to understand.



What about Vergo ? You think he was completely fine ?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ruse (Feb 27, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Lol. Based on what, exactly? Blowing out of proportion the leg cracking sh*t?



Sanji was worried at the prospect of the fight continuing as well.


----------



## Luke (Feb 27, 2015)

Marco1907 said:


> What about Vergo ? You think he was completely fine ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh...yeah, this only strengthens my point. This was after the guy tanked two direct fucking hits to the face and showed no sign of slowing down.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 27, 2015)

So Zoro can hold his own against an admiral, but gets destroyed by 2 vas? ok OL , ok.


----------



## Luke (Feb 27, 2015)

I didn't realize getting tossed aside near effortlessly equaled holding your own.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 27, 2015)

Luke said:


> I didn't realize getting tossed aside near effortlessly equaled holding your own.



He faced Fujitora twice. He got out of his grasp and counter attacked him the first time, and i'll assume he did fine the 2nd time seeing how Zoro was fine afterwards. Zoro could possibly win this extreme difficulty. Smoker and Vergo got nothing that can put a monster tank like Zoro down. They'd need to rain him down with their attacks, which is not going to happen. And Zoro only needs one direct hit on each to take them down. Yeah, I see Zoro winning this.


----------



## Luke (Feb 27, 2015)

We obviously have completely different views on where Zoro currently stands strength wise then, so I'd rather not get into this.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 27, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> So Zoro can hold his own against an admiral, but gets destroyed by 2 vas? ok OL , ok.





oOLawlietOo said:


> He faced Fujitora twice. He got out of his grasp and counter attacked him the first time, and i'll assume he did fine the 2nd time seeing how Zoro was fine afterwards. Zoro could possibly win this extreme difficulty. Smoker and Vergo got nothing that can put a monster tank like Zoro down. They'd need to rain him down with their attacks, which is not going to happen. And Zoro only needs one direct hit on each to take them down. Yeah, I see Zoro winning this.


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 27, 2015)

Zoro loses, but not sure if the word "destroyed" is appropriate here. I'd say they take this mid difficulty. Zoro is stronger than Vergo and Smoker has lackluster performance, not enough for me to see them winning any easier


----------



## ShadoLord (Feb 27, 2015)

Vergo and Smoker wins with high-diff.

The weakest person need for Zoro to take the win is probably someone on Cavendish, bartolomeo's level, or maybe mid-trio level.


----------



## Amol (Feb 28, 2015)

I had expected better from oOLawlietOo.
Maybe Hakuba thing wasn't just one time fluke.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 28, 2015)

Amol said:


> I had expected better from oOLawlietOo.
> Maybe Hakuba thing wasn't just one time fluke.



Hakuba murders anyone on the island that is not named Fujitora, Doffy, Zoro , Luffy and Sabo.


----------



## Amol (Feb 28, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Hakuba murders anyone on the island that is not named Fujitora, Doffy, Zoro , Luffy and Sabo.



Well of course he is after all 'Fastest in Dressrosa' .
How can I forgot this .


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 28, 2015)

Amol said:


> Well of course he is after all 'Fastest in Dressrosa' .
> How can I forgot this .



Yup he is. Call me when Fujitora or Sabo move so fast to the point where someone like Bart can't even see them moving.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 28, 2015)

Luke said:


> When someone cracks their opponent's leg with a single kick without even being in their strongest form, they are a good deal stronger than their opponent.
> 
> It's not hard to understand.



That's just your opinion, specially when Sanji is not noted for endurance, but speed.

So, how much stronger is Zoro than Sanji then?


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 28, 2015)

Team wins with mid(high) diff. Zoro would need someone like Cavendish/Bart.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 28, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Hakuba murders anyone on the island that is not named Fujitora, Doffy, Zoro , Luffy and Sabo.





Issho said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Amol said:


> Well of course he is after all 'Fastest in Dressrosa' .
> How can I forgot this .


You also forgot that Hakuba was also hyped to be even stronger than Cavendish and we all saw .


----------



## Jeep Brah (Feb 28, 2015)

Zoro extreme difficulty


----------



## orochipein (Feb 28, 2015)

1) unfortunately Zoro lost the first one
2) i'd say Sai or DCJ




oOLawlietOo said:


> Yup he is. Call me when Fujitora or Sabo move so fast to the point where someone like Bart can't even see them moving.



WTF


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 28, 2015)

After Zoro's latest feat, id say Zoro high - extreme difficulty


----------



## Kishido (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok... I will just pretend that I have never read this thread...

Holy shit


----------



## Arcana (Mar 1, 2015)

The Zoro wank is unreal in this section 

what the fuck


----------



## Yuki (Mar 1, 2015)

Arcana said:


> The Zoro wank is unreal in this section
> 
> what the fuck



Some of it is trolling because of the latest chapter.

Don't take it too seriously. Only one or two of these people actually mean what their saying.


----------



## Amol (Mar 1, 2015)

Issho said:


> You also forgot that Hakuba was also hyped to be even stronger than Cavendish and we all saw .



Oh yes Cavendish was M3 level and of course Hakuba being twice as strong as Cavendish means he was near Doflamingo level.
Actually I have been told that catching a sword with bare hands (after being tired, by another battle) is not an insult to Swordsman at all.
Even Luffy/Roger  can do that to Zoro/Rayleigh.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2015)

Sleeping on Hakuba eh. A man with that kind of hair cannot be taken lightly. Mark my words.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 1, 2015)

Amol said:


> Oh yes Cavendish was M3 level and of course Hakuba being twice as strong as Cavendish means he was near Doflamingo level.
> Actually I have been told that catching a sword with bare hands (after being tired, by another battle) is not an insult to Swordsman at all.
> Even Luffy/Roger  can do that to Zoro/Rayleigh.



Seeing as how Luffy countered Zoros Oni Giri with no damage. i think he can manage to block a casual one armed thurst from the man As well.


----------



## Venom (Mar 1, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Hakuba murders anyone on the island that is not named Fujitora, Doffy, Zoro , Luffy and Sabo.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it just me or does Robin look extra hot in that panel where a part of her face is cut off?


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Is it just me or does Robin look extra hot in that panel where a part of her face is cut off?



Ever since Law started hanging out with the crew, she's really be stepping her aesthetic game up. Coincidence


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 1, 2015)

Thats Zolos pussy man. 

He made her wet this arc.

And in the last two arcs he protected her from Monet\Hyouzou although with monet he kind of failed lol.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Thats Zolos pussy man.
> 
> He made her wet this arc.
> 
> And in the last two arcs he protected her from Monet\Hyouzou although with monet he kind of failed lol.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah man. Tashigi makes Zoro fold his legs like a schoolgirl, and they can talk about swords all day and train together. Robin needs a man she can talk to, ya know about substantial shit. They would have the most objectively deadpan hilarious conversations together to boot. 

Violet also was wet last chapter but we all know that's Sanji's girl.




Corus is lurking and reading our gossip Don


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 1, 2015)

Zoro has Nine Swords.

Robin is one.
tashigi is one.
Perona is one.
He just got violet.

5 more to go Then Zoro will have his fill.

Corus come join in.

Edit:Nami could be one but zoro does not have time for trash.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 1, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Zoro has Nine Swords.
> 
> Robin is one.
> tashigi is one.
> ...



Zoro is self conscious he projects more swords to boost his ego. That is nothing compared to the invincible long-sword Law has. Whichever way you slice it (C wot eye did their?) Robin gonna sleep with the dude with the Yellow Submarine


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 1, 2015)

I have to agree with Dr. White. Having nine short swords doesn't compensate. No matter how much he multiply's it, Law's sword is simply longer. And don't even get me started on those injections of his.

Robin's going after that. Just wait.


----------



## GreenStache (Mar 1, 2015)

You guys know brute strength can break through haki right? Zoro coa doesn't necessarily need to have the same weight as Vergo. His average understanding of armaments combined with his mountain leveling strength should easly bypass vergos defense. 

BTW Law didnt need a mountain level slash to bypass Vergo's FBH he overdid it so that Vergo, SAD and Punk Hazard can be taken down in one shot.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 1, 2015)

GreenStache said:


> You guys know brute strength can break through haki right? Zoro coa doesn't necessarily need to have the same weight as Vergo. His average understanding of armaments combined with his mountain leveling strength should easly bypass vergos defense.
> 
> BTW Law didnt need a mountain level slash to bypass Vergo's FBH he overdid it so that Vergo, SAD and Punk Hazard can be taken down in one shot.



I'm confused. What does this have to do with Robin's matchup?


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 1, 2015)

Holy Shit. This thread is insane in a bad way.


----------

